# nginx & php5-fpm exited on signal 7 (SIGBUS) / 502 Gateway Timeout



## degoya (26. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf einer Seite wenn diese in mehreren Tabs gleichzeitig geladen wird immer wieder 502 Gateway Timeout Errors.
Wenn ich die Seiten einzeln lade kommt dies nur sehr selten (eher unter Mac als unter Windows) vor. 
Bei 5 offenen Tabs werden z.B. 2 geladen und 3 bekommen einen Timeout mit der Meldung:
Dieser Server hat eine ungültige Antwort von einem Upstream-Server erhalten, auf den zugegriffen wurde, um die Anforderung zu erfüllen.
Die Meldung kommt relativ schnell und ich gehe davon aus das ein Timeout limit überhaupt nicht erreicht wird.
Mir kommt es fast so vor als wären es zu viele zeitgleiche Requests.Ich konnte jetzt Feststellen das dies nur passiert wenn der Cache zuvor geleert wurde und somit alle cache files neu geschrieben werden. Gibt es ein limit an schreibzugriffen oder ähnliches? 

Der Server Läuft mit ISPCONFIG3 und ist nach dem Perfect Webserver Setup installiert. Installiert auf einer OPEN VZ mit 24GB Ram und 12 Cores.

Installiert ist
PHP 5.4.39-1~dotdeb.1 (fpm-fcgi) (built: Mar 22 2015 08:08:54)
nginx/1.6.2

Einstellungen im ISPconfig Backend zur Seite:

```
PHP-FPM Process Manager = ondemand
PHP-FPM pm.max_children = 5000
PHP-FPM pm.process_idle_timeout = 100
PHP-FPM pm.max_requests = 5000
```
Mir ist bewusst das diese Einstellungen übertrieben sind.

*error.log*

```
2015/03/26 00:09:16 [error] 27345#0: *231 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream, client: 178.203.23.132, ser$
2015/03/26 00:09:16 [error] 27345#0: *229 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream, client: 178.203.23.132, ser$
2015/03/26 00:09:16 [error] 27345#0: *234 recv() failed (104: Connection reset by peer) while reading response header from upstream, client: 178.203.23.132, ser$
```
*PHP fpm log:*

```
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:30.875237] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_pctl_perform_idle_server_maintenance(), line 362: [pool web91] currently 0 active children, 6 spare children
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:30.875247] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_pctl_perform_idle_server_maintenance(), line 379: [pool web32] currently 0 active children, 2 spare children, 2 running children. Spawning rate 1
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:30.875257] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_pctl_perform_idle_server_maintenance(), line 379: [pool apps] currently 0 active children, 2 spare children,
2 running children. Spawning rate 1
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.398167] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_event_loop(), line 419: event module triggered 1 events
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.487717] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_got_signal(), line 76: received SIGCHLD
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.487757] WARNING: pid 28694, fpm_children_bury(), line 252: [pool web91] child 28735 exited on signal 7 (SIGBUS) after 57.721563 seconds from start
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.490246] NOTICE: pid 28694, fpm_children_make(), line 421: [pool web91] child 28783 started
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.490269] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_event_loop(), line 419: event module triggered 1 events
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.587862] DEBUG: pid 28694, fpm_got_signal(), line 76: received SIGCHLD
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.587906] WARNING: pid 28694, fpm_children_bury(), line 252: [pool web91] child 28740 exited on signal 7 (SIGBUS) after 47.234370 seconds from start
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.590430] NOTICE: pid 28694, fpm_children_make(), line 421: [pool web91] child 28784 started
[25-Mar-2015 23:54:31.590460] WARNING: pid 28694, fpm_children_bury(), line 252: [pool web91] child 28741 exited on signal 7 (SIGBUS) after 42.284682 seconds from start
```
*nginx.conf*

```
tcp_nopush on;
  tcp_nodelay on;
  types_hash_max_size 2048;
server_name_in_redirect off;
  include /etc/nginx/mime.types;
  default_type application/octet-stream;
  server_tokens  off;
  sendfile  on;
  keepalive_timeout  65;
  charset utf-8;
  client_max_body_size 64m;
  client_body_buffer_size 128k;
  client_body_timeout 300s;
  large_client_header_buffers 4 16k;
  server_names_hash_bucket_size 512;
  server_names_hash_max_size 2048;
  fastcgi_buffers 256 16k;
  fastcgi_buffer_size 128k;
  fastcgi_read_timeout 5m;
  fastcgi_max_temp_file_size 0;
```

*pph-fpm.conf sieht so aus*

```
emergency_restart_threshold = 60
emergency_restart_interval = 1m
process_control_timeout = 60s
rlimit_files = 65536
rlimit_core = unlimited
```
bn für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## degoya (29. März 2015)

so, jetzt habe ich alles auf einer neuen physikalischen maschine aufgebaut und bekomme noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Somit kann ich die Hardware schon mal ausschließen.


----------



## Till (29. März 2015)

Hast Du mal einen anderen Process Manager versucht? Howtoforge läuft auch unter deb 7 mit openvz virtualisiert und nginx und ich hab bislang keine Probleme feststellen können


----------



## degoya (29. März 2015)

Ich habe den Process Manager auch schon auf dynamic gestellt mit den Werten

```
PHP-FPM pm.max_children 10
PHP-FPM pm.start_servers 2
PHP-FPM pm.min_spare_servers 1
PHP-FPM pm.max_spare_servers 5
PHP-FPM pm.max_requests 0
```
Habe zwischenzeitlich auch schon das PHP 5.4.39-1~dotdeb.1 (fpm-fcgi) (built: Mar 22 2015 08:08:54) durch PHP 5.4.39-0+deb7u2 (fpm-fcgi) (built: Mar 25 2015 08:35:25) ersetzt.
Und noch mal auf PHP 5.6.7-1~dotdeb.2 (fpm-fcgi) (built: Mar 26 2015 00:28:31) geändert, überall das gleiche resultat.

Bekomme mit den Settings immer noch den gleich Fehler:

```
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.673640] DEBUG: pid 29675, fpm_got_signal(), line 76: received SIGCHLD
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.673690] WARNING: pid 29675, fpm_children_bury(), line 252: [pool web92] child 29711 exited on signal 7 (SIGBUS) after 169.674900 seconds from start
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.674695] NOTICE: pid 29675, fpm_children_make(), line 421: [pool web92] child 29859 started
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.674734] DEBUG: pid 29675, fpm_event_loop(), line 419: event module triggered 1 events
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.715464] DEBUG: pid 29675, fpm_got_signal(), line 76: received SIGCHLD
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.715498] WARNING: pid 29675, fpm_children_bury(), line 252: [pool web92] child 29779 exited on signal 7 (SIGBUS) after 102.643864 seconds from start
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.716048] NOTICE: pid 29675, fpm_children_make(), line 421: [pool web92] child 29860 started
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:55.716063] DEBUG: pid 29675, fpm_event_loop(), line 419: event module triggered 1 events
[29-Mar-2015 15:13:56.181544] DEBUG: pid 29675, fpm_pctl_perform_idle_server_maintenance(), line 379: [pool web92] currently 5 active children, 0 spare children, 5 running children. Spawning rate 1
```


----------



## degoya (29. März 2015)

hier noch ein coredump vom php-fpm

**core dump**
Core was generated by `php-fpm: pool web92  '.
Program terminated with signal 7, Bus error.
#0  lex_scan (zendlval=0x7ffe8db73b98) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_language_scanner.c:2265
2265  /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_language_scanner.c: No such file or directory.
(gdb) bt
#0  lex_scan (zendlval=0x7ffe8db73b98) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_language_scanner.c:2265
#1  0x0000000000690a20 in zendlex (zendlval=0x7ffe8db73b90) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_compile.c:6545
#2  0x000000000066b406 in zendparse () at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_language_parser.c:3473
#3  0x00000000006708a3 in compile_file (file_handle=<incomplete type>, type=2) at Zend/zend_language_scanner.l:585
#4  0x00007f938e1f28bf in ?? () from /usr/lib/php5/20100525/apc.so
#5  0x000000000052170a in phar_compile_file (file_handle=<incomplete type>, type=32766) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/ext/phar/phar.c:3411
#6  0x0000000000670a50 in compile_filename (type=2, filename=0x18cd5b0) at Zend/zend_language_scanner.l:628
#7  0x00000000006eb053 in ZEND_INCLUDE_OR_EVAL_SPEC_VAR_HANDLER (execute_data=0x7f9392527f20) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_vm_execute.h:11466
#8  0x00000000007082f7 in execute (op_array=0x15c11f0) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend_vm_execute.h:410
#9  0x00000000006a719c in zend_execute_scripts (type=-1839889456, retval=0x300000008, file_count=32659) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/Zend/zend.c:1329
#10 0x0000000000646b33 in php_execute_script (primary_file=0x2f32396265772f31) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/main/main.c:2502
#11 0x000000000043251a in main (argc=0, argv=0xe20c60) at /tmp/buildd/php5-5.4.39/sapi/fpm/fpm/fpm_main.c:1938

sind für mich leider nur bömische Dörfer.


----------

